# Sheath recommendations



## Tgace (Jan 19, 2005)

Looking for a concealable sheath for a fixed blade. Kydex preferred. Any manufacturers you guys could recommend would be appreciated.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 19, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Looking for a concealable sheath for a fixed blade. Kydex preferred. Any manufacturers you guys could recommend would be appreciated.



http://www.rivercitysheaths.com/photo.htm

Check out Mike Sastre's Concealex sheaths at River City Sheaths. He will custom make a concealable sheath to fit your blade. I believe he is reasonably priced as well.

THis is the best way to go for a concealable sheath, IMHO.

Paul


----------



## Tgace (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 19, 2005)

Excellent!  I'll be ordering a few stingers.  Paul, do you a lot of business with them?


----------



## Brother Grimm (Jan 19, 2005)

MIke is a friend of mine and I do alot of buisness with him. He's a good guy, trains with what he makes, and is one of the best kydex men out there.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 19, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Excellent!  I'll be ordering a few stingers.  Paul, do you a lot of business with them?



Not yet, but from friends and aquaintances in the industry he comes highly recommended. I intend to do some more serious business with him in the future though...

Paul


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 19, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Excellent!  I'll be ordering a few stingers.  Paul, do you a lot of business with them?



Have you seen the new ones with the LED light? Those look like a good choice, but the regular ones are cool as well...

Paul


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 19, 2005)

Kewl.  I need to look into those.  Didn't see them on the website - did I overlook them?  or does he have a catalog?


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 19, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Kewl.  I need to look into those.  Didn't see them on the website - did I overlook them?  or does he have a catalog?



The stinger is actually from James A Keating. See here: http://www.jamesakeating.com/catalg3.html

But, Mr. Sastre makes some nice sheaths for them. I say your best bet is to check with Sastre first and see if he has the new "Protect-OR" Gen II Stingers, and if he's selling them with sheath for a price.

If he doesn't have them yet, then you could order from Keating direct, and just get a sheath by itself.

Question...why have a light? A good light makes for a good all around utility item that makes the stinger appear less like a weapon. Yet, if needed this bright light in the eye can distract an attacker. for 5 bucks more, you can't go wrong...

Paul


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 20, 2005)

You might also try www.survivalsheath.com  They do custom stuff for a variety of weapons and carry positions.


----------



## TonyM. (Jan 21, 2005)

Hard to find, but I like the Blackie Collins shoulder holster sheath.


----------

